# School Presentation



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know if it counts as a triumph if I used meds, but here goes...

I had to give a speech as part of a group today in school. I knew this day was coming, and I've had really bad anxiety for almost a month becuase of it. I got a beta blocker (Metaprolol) from my doctor, and I also took half a Xanax. That beta blocker is awesome! My heart didn't race or pound out of my chest and my hands were perfectly still. I didn't stammer or sound nervous. Yay! Hopefully I can do it without the Xanax in the future. Well, I'm going to have to because I only have 3 left and she won't give me anymore.


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

That's great news! Yes, I reckon it still counts if you take meds. You did it!! Yay! Maybe now you know the beta blocker worked well for you, you won't feel like you need the xanax next time. Congratulations on your achievement


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey, great job!:clap


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Presentations can be so stressful sometimes, glad it went well, congratulations!


----------

